# Gun Display Box



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

I've spent a few hours surfing the net to find a design I wanted to try for my boss' going away gift. We have an vintage pistol to give him and wanted to display it in a nice case.

I got started last night, experimenting with cove shaping with the table saw. I used oak for the sides of the box and bloodwood for the top and bottom. Still have some routing to do and sand out the blade marks in the sides. The top will have glass with our command's logo engraved in it. I decided not to include a lock since it will have glass....it's meant to be a display over keeping secure. 

Will post updated pics as I progress.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks great so far. Nice work.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Cool. Be sure to show us some photos when finished, including one with the gun inside if possible.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice display case,I used to make them.Are you gonna cut out a sillouette? Flock it?:thumbsup:


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Itchy Brother said:


> Nice display case,I used to make them.Are you gonna cut out a sillouette? Flock it?:thumbsup:


 
I do plan on cuttin out a sillouette but not sure if I'll flock it or use material. Never flocked anything before but I've watched a few videos in the past.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

*Another project finished....ready for issue*

Just finished this one up this morning after a cup of coffee. 

The finish is simple satin clear coat. I had to make the box sides twice because I changed my mind on the hinges and the round hinges I used needed more lip on the sides than I had left with on the first sides I cut out.

The round hinges are a little pricey from Woodcraft and countersunk with a forstner bit. The hinges came with half-circle stops so you don’t have to use any chains or other supports to hold the lid open. 

The latch is called a swing latch and I purchased online from a place called the Hardware Tree. The latches are fairly inexpensive, I’m still trying to accept the cost of the round hinges…ha. 

The glass lid is held in place with some plastic edging purchased at Woodcraft. I came across this by accident browsing through the store one day. I wanted a neat appearance and was still trying to figure out if I would seal up with clear caulk or some small hardware. The plastic has a small lip insert that tucks in neatly with about a 3/16” slot cut out beyond the rabbet cut where the glass sits in the frame

As soon as I cut out the gun, I knew right away that I would have trouble getting material to fit neatly. Again, Woodcraft got in my wallet and I decided to try flocking. I knew I was in for a quest when I started the process and my wife poked her head in the garage and asked what I was doing. I told here I was flocking my wood and she told me I better watch my mouth because my daughter could here me…ha. That started some humorous dialogue….what the flock are you doing, and you better quit flocking around out there….ha.

For anyone in doubt, one try and you will be a believer. I bought the simple applicator and it worked like a champ. The glue said wait for 10-15 hours and I still can’t believe how easy and nice it looks after it’s dry. It makes a slight mess but I used a large box to sit the pieces in and it seemed to contain the mess for the most part.

Unfortunatley, due to my boss’ departure while underway, we will only be able to present him with a picture. With all of his gear going back with him, he can’t carry and just cautious about shipping across the world in th email. Although small and not very difficult, this is one of the neatest things I’ve made lately. Enjoy and I appreciate any comments.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Of all the projects you have shown us this one is one of my favorites.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

That is a really beautiful case!:thumbsup:

Thanks!

p


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

It turned out really cool,I knew you;d like the flocking,its easy and none of the bunching fabric does.Great Job.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

I really love the stacked book look it has from the front...that cove is perfect in size and grain orientation


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That is an awesome design and finish -- the wood selection is
just gorgeous. :thumbsup:
I could see something like that for a remote box
for the coffee table. You know even a tea box for the dining
room...again, awesome.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for all of your kind comments. When I started thinking about this one, I think I spent as much time surfing trying to find a design I liked as I did actually building it. Then I couldn't decide what what I wanted to go with. The original idea was something dark and something light. The handle for the gun is like a rosewood color so I knew I wanted something to sort of match....that's where the bloodwood came it. 

For the sides I had planned on going with some really curly figured maple but I didn't want to waste trying to teach myself how to cut the coves. I had some scraps of oak to figure that out with. Anyway, after sanding and mocking up, the oak just fit right so I pressed on. I think the next one will be with the curly maple but I don't think I would ever regret going with oak on this one. 

Thanks again. I barely break even on projects like this but no money can repay the feeling I get when I get a chance to give something like this away to someone so deserving.


----------



## kglong (Nov 12, 2011)

That is really a nice display case. I have a friend who owns a gun shop here in Iowa, I am going to show him the beautiful work you do making these cases. I'm sure he will like them too!! Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------

